# Floral waters



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What exactly do you use these for?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

As all or some of your water in lotions. In a mist sprayer...I love the lavender, it calms me down when I can feel an asthma attack coming on...I was just commenting after spraying it the other day the I wish I had a baby to test this on!

I can't wait to use them this summer. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So how do you make these?


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I can say that using Lavender floral water in a house full of babies is GREAT!! (That is the reason most baby things are scented Lavender) It also works on stressed or overworked adults! :lol Also, my one of my sisters has asked for one of my Lavender Floral waters, She loves it!  

I will have to double check with mom but I believe that hers was just a few drops of Lavender EO in to a spray bottle of water. (In our case a pint spray bottle).


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

It is wonderful to spray your pillow ever so lightly a few hours before going to bed with floral waters.. Lavender will help you sleep for those out there that have insomia like I do.. I also make dream pillows and put them into my pillow case and they work wonderful also... 
Expecting company, spray floral waters as a fine mist in your living room etc...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay....what's a dream pillow? I am NOT a lavender fan but since my customers all love it I've been doing a lot of experimenting with lavender blends and am finding I am coming around. LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

A dream pillow is a little square of plain muslim sewed, in it you put a mix of herbs that calm you, help you sleep, some herbs are reported to help you dream sweet dreams, dreams in color, romantic dreams etc.. 
Some herbs can make you have nightmares.. so you have to watch what you use..
Kalne just goggle dream pillows and you will get a whole lot of info.. 
After putting herbs in bag, you tie shut or sew shut, decorate with nice little ribbon and put in side of your pillow case, they last six months easy..
If you want one, I will send you one of mine.. just pm me your address and it is yours..
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So tells us how to make floral waters? just put some scents in water?? any preservatives?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it's more than adding eo to water. And you would think with the main ingredient being water you would have to put a preservative in there for it to last any length of time. Going to have to do some research.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

You can buy jasmine water and other scents at MMS, the scent is not strong enough to me though. These are the waters from distilling EO from their respective plants.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok did some research and yes you need to use alcohol or preservative. Unless you keep it in frig and use within two weeks (use only eo's in your distilled or sterile water)


----------

